# valves and plumbing for overflow/return



## bjthebuilder (Jan 19, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy some plumbing (in particular valves) which can be used for gerneral plumbing overflow system i was hoping to work on?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Tyler of BWI should have all that one requires. If you're like me and like to get out and be "touchy-feely" with what you need...

...hrm...that sounds wierd...

Lowes (Caledonia/South of Lawrence W and Keel//Rutherford area) will have true union ball valves but will seize overtime in SW use. For ~$15-25ea, there's your answer . 

From an installer's point of view, if you need to use a valve, spend the extra on true union ball valves instead of using the single union. It makes replacing the seized valve a "swop" instead of cutting and replumbing.

The better ones are made by Hayward and Hytek/ChemKor but are double the cost compared to Lowes but have yet to have one seized in position. Another brand of true union ball valves to avoid is Spears as they will leak over time and even changing the Viton/EPDM rings will not help.

Lowes will also have slip-slip fittings and pipe in white PVC. Call for inventory check of what you need to save you a trip . If you're looking for the dark grey, there's JJ Downs in Etobicoke and Thora in the Scarourough.

HTH


----------



## bjthebuilder (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the info - I will kepp that in mind when looking around.


----------



## Reefer27 (May 8, 2009)

Along those same lines.....does anyone know where to get pvc gate valves? I could use a true union but I would prefer a gate. Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

BWI will be the cheapest you will find and Tyler is a cool guy to deal with.

JJ Downs will have it but it'll be $$$.


----------



## EcoAquatic (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.ontarioplastics.ca/customerSupport/contact.php

These guys are A+. Everything PVC you would need for plumbling your system. Great help, price, and selection.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've gone here before, (as they had parts Tyler didn't have at the time) and are great to deal with. More expensive than BWI, but good to deal with nonetheless.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been there to buy my clear PVC too. They have good services and try to help you out. But yeah ... a bit pricey, but then again I don't think a lot of places have clear PVC for sale.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

